# 
!

, ,   ""      1  2,   60%  40% , 2 ,      40%,  ,      ,  ,   .  ,   -  1,        1?

----------


## Leila

> , ,   ""      1  2,   60%  40% , 2 ,      40%,


         .    ,       ,    ,  ,  .
       ,   ()       ,  .   ,     ,  ,    .

----------

> ,   ()       ,


       ?      - (  ),  ?

PS      .

----------


## Leila

> ?


   -       ,  .  :  14001  .    .



> - ( ),  ?


    " ",     ?
      ,  ?  ,   , ,    - (   ).   ,     ,  ,    .   :  14001; ;  -; ,    . ,   ,     ,  .

----------

> 


 



.  20  2010 .


,   ,      ,   24  2010 ,   -,   : . , , ., .,     1/11   , (,  ,  10/11          ), :


1.            19  2010.     19  2010. ,    10/11   ,   10 000 ( ) ,       ,   .
2.       ,  ,                 100%   ,   11 000 ( ) .



   .. 
    ?
   14001     , 2 (  100% )  , 2 (0% ),    ?        . .?

----------


## Leila

> ?


.    " ",  " "  :Smilie: 



> 14001     , 2 (  100% )  , 2 (0% ),    ?


,      .



> . .?


.

  ,     :
1.	 ,  ,   ___%     ___ (_____) .,        ______,    _______________________.
2.	,    ,  ,   ______________________      100%,    _____ (__________) .

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------

.  :
         :
 -33,3%  -33,3% -33, 3% = 12 000 
   .        50% ,     15 000  ,      2000      500 .       :
 - 15 000 50%
 - 6000 20%
 - 4500 15%
 - 4500 15%

     ??? )))))       .

----------


## Leila

> ??? )))))


                            .   ,    ,   . 2 . 19   .
  .           .

----------

> .   ,    ,   . 2 . 19   .
>   .           .


*Leila*,   !
   5 .(25%, 24%, 19,5%, 19,5%, 12%)
      .     (70%, 26%, 2%, 2%)    ?  .

----------


## Leila

.
       .    ,     . 
      %,     "" .

----------


## 2009

!
    3   25%  .    - 25 %.
  :   - 45%, -35%, - 20%.        !?

       2 .
1.      ,       -     !
    !? .

----------


## sarakot

> !
>     3   25%  .    - 25 %.
>   :   - 45%, -35%, - 20%.        !?


1.   -   25%+20%=45%,25%+5%=30%  .
2.   25%   /    ,  30%: 30%+5% =35%,  .
  45%,35%20%

----------


## 2009

!       ().

1.  -  1  .
2.  -  2  .
3.     - !???        .
4.  14001       .   !?

!?


 2- ,    :
1.  
2. 
3.  -        30%  25% .
4. 14001    , +     ()   -.

!?

----------


## 2009

!?   -   ,    !?

----------


## sarakot

> !       ().
> 
> 1.  -  1  .
> 2.  -  2  .
> 3.     - !???        .
> 4.  14001       .   !?
> 
> !?
> 
> ...


1 :

1-
2-
3-
4   ,.14,        ,   
:-   -1,  2  

2 :
1-
2-
3-
4. .14  ,  -.

/

----------


## 2009

!=)   .

----------


## 2009

15-         . 

  -   :
1.  2                     ?!
 2       ( 3- )  30 .       - .

2.     : "                           ".               -   30  (     )???

 !?

----------


## Leila

> 15-         .


,       .



> 1.  2                     ?!


.         ,  ,    2- .



> 2       ( 3- )  30 .       - .


         ,  .

----------


## 2009

!

    -          !?

----------


## Leila

*2009*, ,  30  .

----------


## 2009

!=)

----------

> *2009*, ,  30  .


  ,     30 ?    30       -.,   )  .

----------


## 1962

> 30


  "               **      .                   ".

.5 . 21   .

----------


## Leila

> ,     30 ?    30       -.,   )  .


**,              -.
  ,                .

----------


## 888

,   ?

  ,   10 000 (   -100%).
     2-       :

  40%
. 2  30%
. 3  30%

         ,      .       :
1)	        0% (   ),         .
2)	        ,     ,      .

      ?

----------


## Leila

> 1)         0% (   ),         .


     0%    0 ? 
   "    " (     ). 



> ?


.

----------


## 888

- ,  ,         2:

1)         ( 7,5 .)     .   :

 - 40 %
. 2 - 30%
. 3 - 30%

2)           10 000 ..     ,     "  "  1    2 .

 ?

----------


## Leila

- .
     ?

----------


## 888

0        12-20 .
    10 ..

----------


## Leila

*888*, ,  -  ,    .

----------


## 2009

!  .

 -   25%,  3     25%. -  .
   25%    .   ,    2  ,    !?

1- .        ?   : 1. 14-  
                                    2.    
                                    3.  -
                                    4. -  
             ,  !? 

2-   -     .    : 1.  14-  
                     2.  -
                     3.    
                     4.   ()

----------


## sarakot

> -


  :yes:

----------


## 2009

!?

----------


## sarakot

> !?


    , 
 :     
 / ( )
 (  ) . 
.14     ( )

  -

----------


## 2009

,         !    ! :Smilie:

----------


## anna2536

,       ,                ?

----------


## sarakot

> ,       ,                ?


 14

----------


## 17ket

, .        ...   ...
            .   ,    .  - 10000., ..   .
    ?

----------


## Vikulya

.
:   2 ,      ,           -       ,     ,

----------


## Nadin1971

:  2  ,  .
      :        ?
  :
1.      ?
2. - ?     ?     ? 
3. 14001        100%,           %   
4.        ?
  .
  !!!

----------


## Leila

> :        ?


 ,     .
. 
 ,     ,             (   ).
    ,            (, ). 

 ,     .
 .. 21, 23, 24  26   .

----------


## Nadin1971

,     ,   :
1 :

 14001

          ?
2 :

 14001

----------


## anna2536

> 14


 ))))

----------


## sarakot

> 


    ....



> 


.
      :
       ,
. 14    (-   , - : ),   ( -- "0"),   (  -),  .

----------


## Nadin1971

,                 ))))   )))

----------


## sarakot

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Nadin1971

,        ,   ,    ?   100%  
   :


 - ()

      ?

----------


## Leila

> ,        ,   ,    ?   100%


100%



> :
> 
> 
>  - ()
> 
>       ?


   .   .     .
 ( ),   .

----------


## Nadin1971

,  ))))     -    )))

----------


## Leila

*Nadin1971*,      ,    .  ,    14001,   .

----------


## Nadin1971

*Leila*,  )))   )))  ,    )))
    ,           ,     )))

----------


## Leila

> ,           ,     )))


    ?    (    ),    ,     .  14001  .
    ,              .  14001     ,   14001      - .

----------


## Nadin1971

,     ,     
      ,          ,     ,   ?
  14001   ?    ......

----------


## sarakot

*Nadin1971*,   -   ?
 :  ,   ,   , (,    ?)

----------


## Nadin1971

+  ,    ,      ,        ,       2 (   )    ,  .
    14001,  ,   (     )?

----------


## sarakot

> +  ,    ,      ,        ,       2 (   )    ,  .
>     14001,  ,   (     )?


. . 14    .    -.      (,  ).
          ,     14.
:        ,   .

----------


## Nadin1971

*sarakot*, *Leila*,   !!!
         .1.2  1.4

----------


## Leila

> .1.2  1.4


  - 1.4.



> :        ,   .


              .    - .

----------


## Nadin1971

,        :
 ,         -   ( .1.4),

----------


## 17ket

,            .
            .   ,    .  - 10000., ..   .
    ?

----------


## Leila

> :
>  ,         -   ( .1.4),


  : " ,            ( .1.4)...   11  12   ."



> .   ,    .  - 10000., ..   .
>     ?


    ?

----------


## 17ket

2009 .

----------


## sarakot

> 


  .,              (    )

----------


## sarakot

> .   ,    .  - 10000., ..   .
>     ?

----------


## Leila

> .,              (    )


*sarakot*,   ,       ,  *Nadin1971* 



> +  ,    ,      ,        ,       2 (   )    ,  .

----------


## sarakot

*Leila*, 





> ,


  :Smilie: ...

----------

!   !

 .  2 ,  100%   .    95%/5%.     (  )   80%/20%.       .  ,          .         .   ???    !

----------


## sarakot

> 95%/5%.     (  )   80%/20%.


 ?
    /     
   .....

----------


## Nadin1971

,        14001       .1,2  1,4

   , ))))

----------


## Leila

. 1.4.

----------


## Nadin1971



----------


## sarakot

*Nadin1971*, 




> ,


      /,     ()   ,     :Smilie: 
:    ,   ....

----------


## Nadin1971

1,3

.11.2.1 - 100%

?

----------


## sarakot

> !   !





> 1,3
> 
> .11.2.1 - 100%
> 
> ?


...  :yes:

----------


## Nadin1971

> *Nadin1971*, 
> 
> 
> :    ,   ....


 )))      ,   )

----------


## Jurez1984

!

            .        ,   ,           .          .
      :
1.         14001      -    .
2.         /    3- ,        ,     ,       ,    .     13001  14001           3-     (   ),      .
3.                   (       ,       ?),     14001    .

     ?  - ?

----------


## Leila

1.  2.  . 
 2-     ,   .        (    )      2 .   .
3.      .       ,     .     .

----------


## ganislamov

- 40,  - 30,  -  30,    .
1.              (    ?   ?)
2.            (     )

            .
         14...  
       ,   ...

----------


## sarakot

> (    ?


  (    )




> 


   ,       (   :Smilie:       3-       




> (     )

----------


## sarakot

:

----------


## Nadin1971

> *Nadin1971*, 
> 
>       /,     ()   ,    
> :    ,   ....



    !!!!! ,            ,       ,     )))))

----------

,!     -13%, -62%, -25%. , 3 .   ?    :  13%+1%;  62%+24%.     ?       ?    ?    ?     :  - , , 14 .,. ?     !  !

----------

:   -   :        500 ..!   ()   ?    ?   "    !"  !

----------


## sarakot

> :  13%+1%;  62%+24%.


 




> 


 ,
 ,     / 




> ?


 ,      :Smilie:

----------

? (,   , )

----------


## glebovainna

.   .     .  .  :
2  ,   50%.   - .    .   .      .    .   :     -    ;    ;       .   ?    )

----------

,     :

 1.     

        14     ,     ?     ?              ?

2.   -            ?

----------


## sarakot

.,              :Big Grin:

----------

> .,


    ,

----------


## sarakot

> 2.   -            ?


 ,          .....


     ()       
(         )

----------

> ,          .....
> 
> 
>      ()       
> (         )




    ,              .       ,

----------

,     ,   .      ??    ,        .

----------


## sarakot

> 


 ? ..        .


, .   ""  : (,    .....) :Smilie:

----------

4    40, 40, 10  10.
     10%   . 
     ( 3 ),   15 ,        ,     ,    .

----------


## sarakot

> 4    40, 40, 10  10.
>      10%   . 
>      ( 3 ),   15 ,        ,     ,    .


     "",    ,           ( ).
      ""   :Smilie:

----------


## --

,  !
 :     ,      5000     .  15 000  .
       -     ,     .
    ,     .  ,               ?
   ?      ?

----------


## Leila

*--*, . 5 . 24   : "                    ,                  ."         (   )   .

----------


## --

*Leila*,  ,     ,        .
   ,  ,        ,             ? 
      ?

----------


## Leila

> ,  ,        ,             ?


 .



> ?


,            . ?   ,   , ...

----------


## --

*Leila*,  ,     ?        ?  :Frown:

----------


## Dussia

! , , .      87,5 %  12,5 % .   (   12,5%)    . 12,5%     .     .      .  :           (/ //)?   , ..     ,           .

----------


## sarakot

*Dussia*, 
    .   ,       " " .
  ......                  .   /        ( ).

----------


## Ksenchik

,  .    14 000 , 3 .
1  -  11 000, 2  - 2 000, 3  - 1 000.
  1 ( 11..)      2011 ,    .    ( 1 ..)      .     -     ,       11 ..,      11 ..?
 .

----------


## --

> ,  !
>  :     ,      5000     .  15 000  .
>        -     ,     .
>     ,     .  ,               ?
>    ?      ?


 ,     ))         .   ,       ,  -    . +  - .    ,  14.
  .

----------

> ,     ))         .   ,       ,  -    . +  - .    ,  14.
>   .


,       -    "",  ?

----------


## --

**, ,    .
..       ,   .

----------

!

 :
-  1 ,       20 .. ;
-  2,     33,33%,    10 .. ;
- 1 ,    ,      ;
- 2  ;
-     ,  :  1- 66,66%  20 ..,   2- 33,33%  10 ..

    1-  2-     ( 2-  ).
   ,    1-    ,    (  )   .  ?  100%  30 .?  100%  10 ..?
  ,    14 ?

----------


## sarakot

> 1- 66,66%





> 2- 33,33%


  99,99%   100% :Big Grin: 
  : 2/3  1/3




> - 1 ,    ,      ;


   : 




> 1-  2-     ( 2-  ).


-     
  (    )

100%=30 .. -

----------

?

  : 66,666% + 33,333% (       )

----------


## Leila

> ,    14 ?


      , +  , :
1.   ,
2.       ,     ,   ()  ,
3.  14001 (: ,   ,   ,  ,      ).



> ?


 ,  ,   66,666%,   20000 .,          ,      .
,    ,  ,       100%   ,   30000 .

----------

> , +  , :
> 1.   , 
>   ,   ,      ;        ()       .
> 
> 2.       ,     ,   ()  ,
>    ? 
> :  1.  ...    (2-)   
>               2.  .. ()          .
>               3.      ...   
> ...


  1  -  2,    .    .    ?        ?    ( )?

----------


## Leila

> 1  -  2,    .    .    ?


..     ?     ,    - .



> ?


      ,  -  ,  .



> ( )?


   14-  -    .    ,  ?

----------


## 666Vitek

! 

    .

   ,     .   3 ,      10 000 .:
- 1 .  34% (. .,  )
- 2 .  33% ()
- 3 .  33% ()
3- .   .    ?     ,     9 000 .   +    ,      ,   .

  !

----------


## Leila

,       ,    .   ,    ,       .

----------


## 666Vitek

> ,       ,    .   ,    ,       .


, 3-    .     ?       ?          ?

----------


## Leila

> , 3-    .


       ?  :Smilie: 



> ?       ?


      .           .                14001,          .      ,  ,   ,            ().



> ?


,  .    ,      ()   .   :  14001,    (     ),  .
   (  ), :  14001,   ,  ,  - ( ),   .

----------


## sarakot

> ?


    ,             .14    




> ?


,     .14,

----------


## 666Vitek

> ?


,         3 300., ..  33%     (10 000 .)

----------


## Leila

> ,         3 300., ..  33%     (10 000 .)


 :      ,     ,        .

----------

!    1   ,           .
    ,  2012 ,       (  ,       ). ,   ?
 ,       ,   1?       2     100%  30 ..,        ,  2     ,     10 ..
,   ( )  30 ..?

----------


## 666Vitek

> :      ,     ,        .


       ,      .

----------

, 2 , 10 ,  1-80% 2 -20%,   100%, 1- .   2 -      .   2   
          ?
  .
1)  16  2013
2)  16  2013
3)   16  2013 (   ?)
4)        8 000
5)      8 000 
6)  14 (  )
7)  (        ?)
8)   
9) 13

----------


## Leila

> ,      .


*666Vitek*, , .        ,     ,  , ,     ?



> 1)  16  2013
> 2)  16  2013
> 3)   16  2013 (   ?)


**,  17  .       . ,   .



> 5)      8 000


        (,   )  8000 .?  ?



> 7)  (        ?)


 ,     , ,   .     . , ,   ,   .



> 9) 13


,  .  .  : 14001, , ,       ,   .

----------

> ,       ,   1?       2     100%  30 ..,        ,  2     ,     10 ..
> ,   ( )  30 ..?



, ! :Redface: 
  :          20 ..,        (   ),      ?
    ?  2 .  20 ..?

----------


## Leila

> :          20 ..,        (   ),      ?


,   (    ),     .       ?   -?  ,  ,   ?  ,       (  , ).     ,    (. . 23   ).



> ?  2 .  20 ..?


 ,  , ,     .  ,  - .
 :Smilie:

----------

!!!!
   1   ,     ,         ( ),    .  ,     20 ..  ,  2  -   10 ..,        2 -       .

----------

!!!!
   1   ,     ,         ( ),    .  ,     20 ..  ,  2  -   10 ..,        2 -       .

----------


## Leila

> 2 -       .


 -   .        .

----------

,         .

----------

!
  ,    -    
      3 : 1 - 34%; 2 - 33%; 3 - 33%
       .

  ?
1 -    . (      2 ?    ,    ?)
2 -    14001.

   - ?

----------


## sarakot

** , 
   , 
  ( )    




> 14001.


       . -  ,
 /,  ,  /,

----------

!

 :   "X",     11  ,    :
A. 55%
B. 35%
C. 5%
D. 3%
E. 2%

...
    "B"    35%;
     "F"    2%;
  "A"  c 55%  10%;
  "E"  c 2%  80%;
  "C"  "D"  .

    :
E. 80%
A. 10%
C. 5%
D. 3%
F. 2%

              ?
 ,         .

    !

----------


## sarakot

> ?


,

               ?

 :     /   -         ,

(    ,   .14  ....)

----------


## sarakot

:     ,

    - 
  .14   
   .14   -

----------

!!!   .
 ,  2 .         .
: 
1.   ???        (     14001  ???);
2.       ???    ?        (     14001  ???)       ?          ?

 !!!

----------


## Leila

> 1.   ???        (     14001  ???);


,       .   14001 ( ,   ,         )     .



> 2.       ???    ?        (     14001  ???)


.    .  14001,    (+    ,      ),  .



> ?          ?


    14001  .

----------

: 11.12.13 .       ,           ,     14001       .            14001  ?        . 2  ... (   14001)???  . 2.4. "    "   . 2.11 "         ,  "?        .

----------


## Leila

> : 11.12.13 .       ,           ,


     .



> 14001  ?


        .    ,     14001    ,  ,  ,   ,       .



> . 2  ... (   14001)???  . 2.4. "    "   . 2.11 "         ,  "?        .


     ?

----------

> ?


    ?? , ,   ?

----------


## Leila

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/116561/

http://reg.nalog.ru/gosreg_a/visyl/

----------


## 4

50/50.    .  ( )  .   ,    40.    60 .   ? /...

----------


## Leila

.        ,  ,    (.. )   .   : 
 -  ,  ,   10% ;
3-  -  ,  ,   40% .
   -    ,   3- .  .
 :  14001 (  ),        ,  ,  -,     . 

       .

----------

> .


    ??       ?

----------


## Leila

**,     .            .
   -    ,    .

----------


## 4

*Leila*, 
      ?

----------

> ?


,   ,     .     ,    .




> :     /   -         ,
> (    ,   .14  ....)


   "/"?




> :     ,


"" =  . .   ?
   ,       ,     ?             - ?
         ,          ?




> - 
>   .14   
>    .14   -


   ?    "" (   )  ""?

    !

----------


## sarakot

> "" =  . .   ?






> "/"?


   ( )



> ?


. 14 (,    04.07.2013)



> ""





> (   )


 :yes:

----------

!

     ,    ,   ?

----------


## sarakot

> ,    ,   ?


   - -

----------

!   !

----------

-       ?          .  !!!

----------


## Leila

.  .

----------

!!!!!    )))

----------

14001. 17        .       .        .  .1,    .1    .2    ,         ,     (    , ..  ???)    . 1,2,3,4. ?

----------


## sarakot

> (


,

----------

[QUOTE=sarakot;54195322], 


   ,   , ..   .   , ,  !!!

----------

.      65/35.     2008 .    2009    .
1        .   .

1.     ?
: 
-      30.12 (          ?),       .
-  14001      .

  ?

----------


## sarakot

> 1


 .14      -  




> 


,    ?




> 14001      .


,   ""

----------


## Leila

,     13001 . , ,      2- .  . .

----------

))).

1.          ,       .   .
2.      (            )
:
    (      ),        ?

  13001  14001?

 .
     27    .   (35%),           ( 65%    27.12)  31.12    :
1.    65% .
2.      ( ,  . ,        .)
3.     ..         .
4.     (13001  14001)
???

 ,     .

----------


## Leila

> 


... .



> 2.      ( ,  . ,        .)


  ,    .  .



> 3.     ..         .


   .



> 4.


 .



> ,    .


,  ,   . 27.12   ,      . 31.12       ,         .   :
1.  13001,
2.  14001,
3.        ,
4. ,
5.   2- ,
6.    . .
7.   ,           .   .     .

----------

> ,  ,   . 27.12   ,      . 31.12       ,         .   :
> 1.  13001,
> 2.  14001,
> 3.        ,
> 4. ,
> 5.   2- ,
> 6.    . .
> 7.   ,           .   .     .


.   ,   ).    .

----------


## Crazyfireblade_

!

 ,    4 ,  10 000,         .            .      ,     ?

----------


## sarakot

*Crazyfireblade_*
/

----------


## Crazyfireblade_

?     ?          14001

----------


## sarakot

*Crazyfireblade_*, 
   :
     .14 (    - ... :Smilie: 
    ""  ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Crazyfireblade_

10 ,   ,

----------


## Geracentre

?)))

----------

, !    : 
1)   
2)   
3)   
4)   
5)    30%    , ..  .
  ,  : 
1)        ( ?)
2)      
3) 13001
4) 14001
5)     (     )
6)   13001
7)    2- .
 ?      2  ?

----------


## Geracentre

** , 
2. 14001
1  13001
    ,    -  .  ,   
+  -    -   -     14  -  
   -  14 ,  ,  . 
 3   1 ,    -

----------


## Lexey-57

.      1-60% (), 2-20%, 3-20%.    .    ?  ,       ?

----------


## Lesia28

. 
    3     . 
  -51%(15300 ), 
 -29%(8700 .), 
-20%(6000 .). 
    ,       20%   (7500 ).
,     200 000 .    .
:  1 -40,8%, 2-23,2%, 3-16%,    20%.
      ?       200 000 .?
( ,,  ,  13001.)

----------


## Geracentre

*Lesia28*, 
   200 000   20 %  7500 -   
 ""....  ?? 2000000

----------


## MKoval

!
 ,  !
       2-    .     .   13 .
         .  2012 ?    2013?
  . :Smilie:

----------


## -

!      : 
   3 ,    .     .           .     -       ,        ,   ???   !!!

----------


## Leila

> .    -      ,        ,   ???


    .         .   ,    . 
  :
1.                ,
2.  -     ,
3. ,    ,
4.  14001.

       .

----------


## DEEP

!     ,       33%  34%,  33 %  ,   3  ,     33%   ,            ?    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Leila

> ?


             -       .
 ,    ,    :
1.               ,
2.  -      ,
3. ,    ,
4.  14001.

----------


## DEEP

,      -   ,       ? :Redface:

----------


## Leila

> -


 .

----------


## DEEP

,              ,          ,   ,  33%   ,   ,         (    33%)      .
,  ((((((
    (

----------


## Leila

*DEEP*,     ?     ,   ,  ,   ?        .

----------


## DEEP

> *DEEP*,     ?     ,   ,  ,   ?        .


  ,         ,  ,    . ,  14       ?

----------


## DEEP

,       -    ?

----------

14001,   ? .

----------


## Leila

> ,  14      ?


  ,   ( ),     .



> ,       -    ?


,       ?     ?    ,     . 
       ,     .

----------


## Leila

> 14001,   ? .


.

----------


## DEEP

,  ! :Smilie:

----------


## Leila

*DEEP*, , ,       :Embarrassment:  .  ,  .   ,  .
  , .

----------


## DEEP

,  )

----------


## DEEP

,    140001 ? ,       ,   ?    ?         ,        ? :Embarrassment:  :Help!:  :Dash2:

----------


## Leila

> ,    140001 ?


.



> ,       ,   ?    ?


 .



> ,       ?


 (). .., .   14001,          .

----------


## DEEP

,   ,      :Smilie: ,     :Redface:            ,               ?

----------


## sarakot

> 







> ?

----------


## DEEP

:Super:  :Girl Dance:  :Dance2:  :Yahoo:  ))))

----------


## DEEP

(       :Embarrassment: )   :
  14001  ,    ,       2( ) ,    3 (?),     3  ?      ?

----------


## sarakot

> 3 (?)


 




> 3


            :
1.1. (  )
1.2. (   -   )
2.1. *0*       ....



> ?

----------


## DEEP

,   )))))) :Smilie:

----------

...  -   ""        -        
   ""     ,  ""   100%  "  "?

----------


## Leila

**,    .           ,    .



> ( )

----------


## DEEP

,        ,     ,     :Redface:

----------

!!!!!  ,  !
   ,   12000,00 ,    4000,00 .     ,      2000,00.     4000,00  . 
  13001.....   -    - 14 000,00 .   ......      
,   !!!!

----------


## Geracentre

**, 
  -  /  ,   
  -         -

----------


## Slaterina

: 

    (   90,9%  9,1%),         81,8%     (     ),      ,    .

 .13001 -    , , ,   .

   ?

----------


## Leila

> (   90,9%  9,1%),         81,8%


*Slaterina*,    .   .



> (     )


       ?



> .13001 -    , , ,   .


...     ?



> ?


  ,      ,   ,   .      ,   ,      .  14001    .     ,   . .

----------


## Slaterina

*Leila*, 
              (  .),      -.

         . 

  . (.13001 -     ?)  

    ?      .14.

     ?  ?

----------


## Leila

> (  .),     -.


,     -,  - .



> .


  ?  . 21   .



> . (.13001 -     ?)


.   .



> ?      .14.


,    .



> ?


       ?       ?      ,     ? 



> ?


.         .   ?

----------

13001 -     ?           ?

----------


## Slaterina

*Leila*,          3-   ?

----------


## Leila

> 13001 -     ?


   ?  ,    ?      ,  ,      ?
           14001.

----------


## Leila

> Leila,          3-   ?


, . .       .

----------

!   : 13001   ,         .  14001 -   ,      ,      .
   ,  , .     ,  ,   .

----------


## Slaterina

)

----------


## Natliy

:
  2  ( ).   .
1  .  ,  ,   2.

:


1.           .
2.       
3.  14001 (: ,   ,   ,  ,      ).  - .

    ?
 ?

----------


## Geracentre

*Natliy*, 
   -   
+

----------


## Natliy

> *Natliy*, 
>    -   
> +



  .

----------


## Geracentre

*Natliy*, 
 2  ???

----------


## Natliy

> *Natliy*, 
>  2  ???


, , 
    , ?



    (  (1%)      ):


  (   )

 1  2 ( )
 2 (  )

  () 
 1 -  3 (      ,   )
 4   4.1.    ( ) 100 000  .4.2.1. 100%


 1  1.1.  ? (   ???)

.1.  1.2. - 10000  (  ,     )
.2. . 2.1. - 0  (..     )


.1.  01 ( -       . 4

----------


## sarakot

> 1  1.1.  ? (   ???)


(   :Smilie: )



> , ?

----------


## Natliy

> (  )




 .

 :-)

----------

!      .         ,   14001    .     ,      .   ?         ,     ?

----------


## Geracentre

** , 
1. -     ...      ""
+

----------


## Natliy

!
  3  (34%, 33%, 33%)
  (33%)     (      ),     2  : 34+16%, 33+17%.

     ,       .

    ?

----------


## sarakot

*Natliy*, 
   ,         
(    ""  :Smilie: )

----------


## Natliy

> *Natliy*, 
>    ,         
> (    "" )


..    -      ?

   :-)

----------


## Geracentre

*Natliy*, 

  ,

----------


## ntnt

.
   .  2014           ,    .       .     .                ,       .        01.02.15    ?   ? 
PS
         .
      ?

  - -        ?!     .
.

----------


## Leila

> .


     .    .    .



> ,       .


,    .



> - -        ?!     .


    ,     "" -?

----------


## ntnt

> .    .    .
> 
> ,    .
> 
>     ,     "" -?


        ?

+  
          01.02.15?
   ?

----------


## ntnt

-       ?!
.

----------


## Leila

> ?


    ?



> -       ?!


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=539411

----------


## Natliy

!

        (      )

    31.12.14.




         (. 7.1 . 23   ).

       31.01.15?

----------


## Natliy

:

    31.12.14,     01.01.15?
          - 31.01.15?         30.01.15,   02.02.15,  ,   ?

----------


## Leila

> 31.12.14,     01.01.15?


,   31.12.14.
          01.01.15.



> 02.02.15


,  .

----------


## ntnt

> ?
> 
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=539411


 :Smilie: 
      . 
          ? 4800 ?
  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Leila

*ntnt*,     ,    :Smilie:

----------


## ntnt

> *ntnt*,     ,


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Natliy

> ,   31.12.14.
>           01.01.15.
> 
> ,  .


           ?

----------


## Natliy

> ?


 :-) 
   5

----------


## 77

.  .    2 -,      .    13.01.2015.   .14 .      .  -    ?        (    )     46.?    .

----------


## sarakot

*77*, 
.14+  (    ) + ....      (   )

            /

----------


## 77

. .      -14+     +  +.       .    46  ,  ?

----------


## sarakot

> 


 




> 







> 46  ,  ?


 
(    :Smilie: )

----------


## 77

.      ,   (    ?).    ?       46   -     .?  ?.

----------


## sarakot

> 


,         ? :Smilie: 



> 46





> 







> ?.

----------


## 77

.   .     .

----------


## 77

..      ? ( ,   )

----------

!
 :  "" ( 10 000)    3 .
 2010             ,   . ( )
          33%,   .
     ,     100%      ?
    !

----------


## Natliy

> !
>  :  "" ( 10 000)    3 .
>  2010             ,   . ( )
>           33%,   .
>      ,     100%      ?
>     !


 ,  ,  .



1.	 ,  ,   67%     ______ (_______) ,        .,    

2.	,    ,  ,         100%,    ________________ .

----------

> ,  ,  .
> 
> 
> 
> 1.	 ,  ,   67%     ______ (_______) ,        .,    
> 
> 2.	,    ,  ,         100%,    ________________ .


       ,    ?
   ,        ?

----------

?

----------


## Severaynin

,        2   50%       ,                     ,       ??

----------


## Geracentre

*Severaynin*, 
   ,  ,  

       (,  ...)   
    14001

----------


## Leila

> 


*Geracentre*,   .            .        (   ).

----------


## Geracentre

*Leila*,

----------


## Geracentre

*Leila*, 
  ... )))

----------


## KOPM

,  .

      .
        .     .
 -       ?   ,         .
,    ,   .   ,   ,    . 
      ,  .   "     -  -.        ...."

     SOS.

----------


## Leila

> -       ?


   . 
    ,    ,        (-  ). ,     ,   . 
        ,   (    ).
       : 
-      ( ,    ..); 
- .       (      ) .4.1  .5 . 1 . 333.24  ;
- .      (  14001           ): 200 . + ,     ;
- .       - 200 .   ( , );
-   ,         . 
,         . : ;  ;  ;    ;  ;      ; , ,    ;        (  ,       ,   -).
          .    14001   .

----------

.     :
-     2  - 1  70%   , 2- 30%.
    1 ?     ? 
 !

----------


## Leila

> 1 ?


1.        .
2.     .



> ?


    .

----------

.    1   70%

----------


## Severaynin

14001                 .4   10000  100 %  ?        ?

----------


## sarakot

> .4


???    ?  *3*- 




> ?


1.1 ( )
1.2 (  [  ])
2.1. *0*(      )

----------


## Severaynin

> 3-


      4 "   "     10000  , ? 



> 1.1 ( )
> 1.2 (  [  ])
> 2.1. 0(      )

----------


## Matorka

!  :           1/3,   ,    ,   ,  ,           ,     ,    ,        ?    ?         ?     ? .

----------


## Leila

> ,    ,        ?


.



> ?


        ,   (. 20   ). ,      ,          10000 .



> ?


,  .

----------


## Matorka

!

----------


## sarakot

> 


 
    .....

----------


## Maria0110

,     ,   :
  4  (  )     :
1- 40%=4000
2-10%=1000-
3-40%=4000
4-10%=1000
       .
3  4        
1  2      50/50
     (   ): 
1) 2     3  4 -    27/03/2015.         ,     ,   ,   (         = - )
2)   30/03/2015   ,  ,    (50%)     ,        -     .  .?
       ,      50/50       ,        10000   ,    /         1  2.     .
3)  14   .
  ?

----------


## Leila

> 2)   30/03/2015   ,  ,    (50%)     ,        -     .  .?


        .    ,   ,  ,  .      ,     -     (   ),   .



> 3)  14   .
>   ?


. : 1. 14001, 2.        , 3. , 4.      (  ).

----------


## Maria0110

,      )  )
 , ..       ,  :
 2 ,
 :
1)           
2)   
3)    (50%)   
4)    

  ,         .   ?
   /?    -   ,  ?   ,      10%- 40%,  ,     50/50?
           ?
      ,      ?
       /    ..((
        ?

----------


## Leila

> 4)


.



> ,         .   ?


.



> /?


. 



> -   ,  ?


 . 4 . 24   : "    ,        ,        ,      ,              ,          ". ..,     ,   ,  . ,       ,    .



> ,      10%- 40%,  ,     50/50?


     .



> ?


   ,      (    ).



> ?


,    - .

----------


## Maria0110

,         ?
          ,     -,      -  =  -,           ?

----------


## Leila

> ,         ?


,     .



> ,     -,      -  =  -,           ?


  ,       .   ,    .

----------


## Maria0110

,  ,

----------


## LEXA-

,  .   
   10000 , 3 
- 20%
- 20%
- 60%-
    , -      ,       
       .     ?         .     ,      :Redface:          .,

----------


## Maria0110

,  !

----------


## sarakot

> -      ,


      .
   (      :Smilie: )

----------

,  !!!!  .         .          ,  .

----------


## Leila

> ,  .


    .   (  )      .   .

----------

,   .    ,      3   ,  ,   ?

----------


## Leila

> ,      3   ,  ,   ?


. ,      .

----------

> . ,      .

----------


## Samouchka_1

> (  )      .   .


     ? 
    .

----------


## Leila

> ?
>     .


     .      .

----------


## Samouchka_1

?

----------


## Leila

> ?


?  :Smilie:      .     .

----------


## Samouchka_1

( -6%)-         6%?
 :    ?

----------


## Samouchka_1

-        .?

----------


## cdrem

-   2 .   60    40.        50.    10     ?    ?        ?     ?             ?

----------


## cdrem

,

----------


## sarakot

> 10


       . (  :Smilie: )
.14+/- 
:     50:50    :Big Grin:

----------


## cdrem

10 ?      10     ?

----------


## cdrem

> . ( )
> .14+/- 
> :     50:50


              10 ?      10     ?

----------


## sarakot

> 10


  :Smilie:

----------


## sarakot

> 10 ?

----------


## cdrem

( 10 000 )     -1      10      2             40 ?

----------


## cdrem

(       14 )

----------


## Geracentre

10 %    
  10%

----------


## cdrem

> 10 %    
>   10%


        ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


.   14001.

----------

!  2013 .     300000 ( -102000  34:,  -99000  33%,  -99000  33%).  2014.       .   "....: 1.                 ,               -   201000,  .    67%        . 2.  ,     67%  ,   201000         .       ,        :      300000,  . 100% .
  ,    ,    .    ?      ?   (   . )   201000?     ?

----------


## Leila

> .: 1.                 ,               -   201000,  .    67%        .


 ?  :Smilie:        ,        .           .



> 2.  ,     67%  ,   201000         .       ,        :      300000,  . 100% .


,  ....



> ,    ,    .    ?      ?


 .     (    ).  ,   .



> (   . )   201000?


   ? ? 
 ,  , ,  .             -,         .

----------

.              ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


    ,      .

----------

, ,  .    3 ,      (    .,   ).     ,     ?            ?      /  ?       ?     ...

----------


## sarakot

> ?     ...


  
 :Smilie:

----------

" " -      ....
    +  - + 14001 +  ()

----------

> ,      .


 ! ,        2014.     .   2013?

----------

:  . 40/40/20 %, 10000/10000/5000 .   40 .  ,   10000      (       ).    25000 , 80%    20   .   ?

----------


## Leila

> ,   10000      (       ).


  ?          (     ).      ,     .



> 25000 , 80%    20   .   ?


.

----------

> -       ,  .  :  14001  .    .
> 
>     " ",     ?
>       ,  ?  ,   , ,    - (   ).   ,     ,  ,    .   :  14001; ;  -; ,    . ,   ,     ,  .


         14001?         ,      ?

----------


## Gera77



----------

